# 5 Year old lab sick every 3 weeks



## gazmanutd (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi All, keen to gain any suggestions as to why my dog is sick every few weeks as we are currently at wits end that no vets can help us!

She has had blood tests, xrays, scans, medicated diets, the absolute works! No expense has been spared in trying to get her right but the vets just keep telling us its probably her diet. She has been on every medicated diet on the planet, probiotics, tried the one day a week starvation and finally found the diet she is best on is just boiled white rice and tuna fish. She used to be fed 3 times a day until she started getting poorly and now she has a piece of toast at breakfast and her main meal about 6.30pm/7pm which is what seems to hold her from being sick the longest.

She hasn't always been like this. We moved house a few years ago and seemed to begin about a year after we moved however I just can't find any links? She isn't stressed, there is nothing she can pick up and eat (trust me she has been policed on this as this is what I first thought!), the content of the house hasn't changed so doubt an allergy, she is walked twice a day on a short walk.

Most times she is sick I just won't feed her for 24hours and usually solves the problem but every so often she is violently sick with blood in it from wretching so much and I rush her to the vets. The vet treats her with an anti sickness injection, rehydration treatment and zantac which just resets the cycle and cures nothing!

Behaviour wise; absolutely fine! Obviously a bit grotty when she is sick but generally the usual bouncy bubbly dog and just wants to play even after being sick. She hasn't got the runs, up to date with her injections, was neutered as a puppy, weight is in line with her size (only a small lab) which the vet said is fine but she is skinny and obviously finding it difficult to get weight on her when she is spewing every few weeks. Wet nose, ears usual temp, glands not swollen.

I'm just massively concerned as despite the vet telling me there is nothing wrong with her, there obviously is. I'm no vet but there is no way that this is healthy as she can't be getting her nutrients aswell as damaging her stomach.

I will try anything!

Thanks in advance and do let me know if you would like any more info


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a read through this and se if it may be an explanation

Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) in Dogs


----------

